# 05 530i Brake Problem



## lcc014 (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi,

Yesterday, I noticed that the brake vibrated/pulsed during the braking at 40 mph and slower. Car has not been driven for a week due to the snow storm in New England. I had done a few hard braking to try to get rid of the rust on the rotor/brake pads. However, vibration/pulsing still exists during braking. The vibration/pulsing was definitely not from the engagement of ABS.

Could the front rotors are wrapped ? If they are, I would be very about BMW part's quality because the car has only 1500 miles on it and it is only 2 months old.

Any comments is appreciated.

Ching-Ho Cheng


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Ching,

It is a new car...take it to the dealer and see what they think. It could be a lot of things as computers control a lot of stuff on our cars. I, too, doubt warped rotors but you never know. Our suspensions are finicky suckers....

Let us know what you find.


----------



## lcc014 (Apr 9, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> Ching,
> 
> It is a new car...take it to the dealer and see what they think. It could be a lot of things as computers control a lot of stuff on our cars. I, too, doubt warped rotors but you never know. Our suspensions are finicky suckers....
> 
> Let us know what you find.


I had made an appointment on this Friday and see what they find. I will post the diagnostic result.

Ching-Ho Cheng


----------



## lcc014 (Apr 9, 2004)

Went to dealer this morning, and the tech. was driving my car with me. He confirmed the vibtration and said that it was due to the rust on the pads and rotors.

He told me that the vibration will be diminished by itself over time. He also told me that dealer can replaced the rotors for me but I will get charged. The replacement is not covered under the warranty because it is due to corrosion. 

So driver beware .... brake rotors/pads replacement only be covered under warranty if it is worn out under normal use NOT corrosion.

This morning, the vibration is much less than before, but is still there.

Ching-Ho Cheng


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

Corrosion after a week, I've left my car without driving it for more than that period of time and that's never happened to me before. Sounds a little sketchy that so much corrosion could occur in such a short period of time.


----------



## lcc014 (Apr 9, 2004)

dagoo98 said:


> Corrosion after a week, I've left my car without driving it for more than that period of time and that's never happened to me before. Sounds a little sketchy that so much corrosion could occur in such a short period of time.


The week that I did not drive the car was last week (snow storm in Boston). Before the snow storm, I washed the wheels with cold water. Not sure that had any effect to speed up the corrosion ....

Ching-Ho Cheng


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

lcc014 said:


> The week that I did not drive the car was last week (snow storm in Boston). Before the snow storm, I washed the wheels with cold water. Not sure that had any effect to speed up the corrosion ....
> 
> Ching-Ho Cheng


Not sure if that would have had any affect but its definitely a possibility.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Wow...corrosion causing vibrations?? That is a new one. I know our suspensions are finicky suckers but I never dreamed that a (how thick?) few microns of crud would cause vibration problems. Besides, a few good, long, hard braking sessions should clean it right up I think.

I dunno...got a second dealer close by? Or, try braking hard for a bit and see if that helps.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

lcc014 said:


> I washed the wheels with cold water. Not sure that had any effect to speed up the corrosion ....


I always take my car for a round the block drive after I wash it. Just to dry up the brakes to prevent that rust.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

MatWiz said:


> I always take my car for a round the block drive after I wash it. Just to dry up the brakes to prevent that rust.


I do the same thing.Just braking lightly a few times gets rid of the rust.IMO braking hard is a mistake.
vern


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

When you bed new brake pads, the recommended procedure is several long, hard stopping stints. Like 60-80 mph to 5-10 mph (never to a dead stop) and repeat that 3-4 times.


----------

